
White Keyboard Layout - pvinis
https://github.com/mw8/white_keyboard_layout
======
pvinis
This came up in this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11883233](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11883233)
conversation, and I am interested to see what other people here think about
it.

